# Etmc ems



## TccEMT (Nov 24, 2009)

Any work for or have worked for ETMC that could tell me more about them. I've seen the website, but can't seem to find much online about what people think of them.


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 25, 2009)

They wear ugly green uniforms.  




As a side note, due to your name, I'm going to assume Steve was your teacher?


----------



## TccEMT (Nov 25, 2009)

No the name is deceiving now that I'm in Texas. I went to Tidewater Community College (in VA) when I was in the Navy. My wife and I moved back to Texas after I got out.

Yeah, the uniforms are a little different; they wouldn’t be quite so bad if it were darker green (think Acadian green)


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 25, 2009)

ETMC ground or ETMC AirOne?


----------



## amberdt03 (Nov 25, 2009)

or hospital?


 a friend of mine just started as an er tech there and she loves it.....don't know how pay is, but i'm sure its reasonable.


----------



## TccEMT (Nov 25, 2009)

ETMC EMS Ground.

The pay isn't all that bad, I got that from their recruiter, I was shocked he told me without even being asked. Most places want to keep that quite, but the fact he told me without being asked seemed pretty cool to me.


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 25, 2009)

Well depends.. is it good compared to where you used to live, or good compared to other EMS agencies in northern Texas / DFW area?


----------



## TccEMT (Nov 25, 2009)

$26,000 a year is about on par with the EMT-B jobs in were I used to live. I'm not sure about what the other places pay, most don't justr offer out the information. Medics get 33,500, which I by all means plan on doing after a few more years as a basic.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 26, 2009)

I know two guys that work for ETMC EMS Ground and they seem to like it. Except for the uniform pants of course! (I think they are out of Gilmer, but I am not certain.)

Now if you work Air 1........this could be your pilot and flight medic.


----------



## TccEMT (Nov 26, 2009)

Looks almost like they're hanging out on some PR event and don't want ot be there, but then there's the fire truck in the background, so I almost thinks its on a call and they still odn't want to be there?:unsure:

Either way I hope that's not really the *pilot* and flight medic because having a medic (from the patchs) flying seems like a waste to me? Could just be me but were I come from it's polot, flight medic and flight nurse?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 26, 2009)

TccEMT said:


> Looks almost like they're hanging out on some PR event and don't want ot be there, but then there's the fire truck in the background, so I almost thinks its on a call and they still odn't want to be there?:unsure:
> 
> Either way I hope that's not really the *pilot* and flight medic because having a medic (from the patchs) flying seems like a waste to me? Could just be me but were I come from it's polot, flight medic and flight nurse?


 
Yea, sorry, you are right. That is the flight medic and flight nurse. Pilot is not in this pic. Guy on the left had been a pilot in the Navy I beleive. (and maybe for ETMC as well. I'm not 100% sure on either.)

And this is an LZ and flight ops safety class that they flew out for. They probably are bored because they were the Air 1 backup crew (Air 2?), and the last thing they wanted to do was fly out, meet their liason officer at our facillity, and do a demo.


----------



## amberdt03 (Nov 26, 2009)

TccEMT said:


> Looks almost like they're hanging out on some PR event and don't want ot be there, but then there's the fire truck in the background, so I almost thinks its on a call and they still odn't want to be there?:unsure:
> 
> Either way I hope that's not really the *pilot* and flight medic because having a medic (from the patchs) flying seems like a waste to me? Could just be me but were I come from it's polot, flight medic and flight nurse?



a lot of flight nurses that i know down here are also medics. so one of them is prob also a nurse. 

as for etmc ground, $26,000 is prob the norm for emt's down here.....although i did make $28,000 last year with not that much ot added in.


----------



## TccEMT (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm guessing your with TLC? Any thoughts on services to look into or to stay clear of, because it doesn't look like I'll be finding anyone from ETMC.


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 26, 2009)

Amber works for AMR doing 911

In the Dallas side of the metroplex, most 911 is done by FD's, with a few exceptions such as AMR in Collin county and the city of Arlington.  Most other private services in the Dallas side are strictly IFT. 

The westside of DFW is pretty much run by MedStar with a few FDs doing 911, and a few tiny services doing what little IFT MedStar doesn't pick up (AMR does some around Hurst as well)



AMR doesn't start off too bad all things considered, but there are companies that pay more, such as CareFlite (911 in Johnson county, HEMS in majority of DFW excluding PHI territory, and IFT everywhere else).


----------



## Medic744 (Nov 28, 2009)

I have friends that work there and they love it, but the area they are in there is a huge rivarly between them and a local transfer service that can get ugly on occasion.  Not between medics but owners.  BTW they are the ugliest uniforms I have ever seen and they will prob never change the color.  The owners wife designed them and picked that icky green.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 28, 2009)

Medic744 said:


> I have friends that work there and they love it, but the area they are in there is a huge rivarly between them and a local transfer service that can get ugly on occasion. Not between medics but owners. BTW they are the ugliest uniforms I have ever seen and they will prob never change the color. The owners wife designed them and picked that icky green.


 
Who has the rivalry? ETMC vs. Champion, right? Got friends who work for ETMC and friends who work Champion. (It is fun to get them into the same room. ^_^)


----------



## TccEMT (Nov 28, 2009)

I've seen some news reports that ETMC wanted one place to drop Champion and go with ETMC, which I'm sure could have got (heck even may have been) ugly. However, that's normal to a point most anywhere. When I was in AZ PMT and Rural/Metro Fire (Southwest Ambulance) fought over cities hard, because PMT started as a transfer service and moved into 911.


----------



## Medic744 (Nov 29, 2009)

No, the southeast region of Houston area.  There are days when I worked for the rival that it just got ridiculous.  One of our employees was written up for allegedly sharing info with them after he was seen having a converstation with one of their sups in an ER.


----------

